# Where should I go first?



## Cortez (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi, hoping to buy a 30 year old Mercedes 609d very soon to begin living out my bohemian dream after a life changing event. I live in Wiltshire, so plenty of cool places to test the water with my new van and trusty four legged companion (she doesn't know yet). Anyone got any tips for what to check for in an old Mercedes bus, or any tips for a newbie on the road, like good places to go, or anything really.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2016)

hi, look for rusty gutters and , underneath, rusty outriggers


----------



## Robmac (Nov 6, 2016)

n brown said:


> hi, look for rusty gutters and , underneath, rusty outriggers



Also look out for crusty owd buggers, there's loads of us on here.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Cass (Nov 7, 2016)

Ive had 3 old Mercs and loved them all, Just make sure you avoid any big hills


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 7, 2016)

Heeellloooo & Welcome to the Forum.
Best of luck in fulfilling your dreams.


----------



## Cortez (Nov 10, 2016)

*Proud owner of 609D.*

thanks for all your welcome messages and tips about rust buckets. I took delivery and I'm loving my new bus, it's a fibreglass body built on the old chassis so the top half won't rust at least. It's fabulously fitted out and ready for the road once I've worked it all out. Only done 80k miles at 28 years old and seems genuine. Hope to see you all on the road soon.


----------



## The laird (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi welcome n enjoy


----------



## wildman (Dec 7, 2016)

a belated welcome to the wildside enjoy exploring.


----------



## Debroos (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,
Welcome.
Cornwall would be the warmest area this time of year...and much nicer off season. :wave:


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello, good evening and welcome.
With your name I would head South - to Dorset - for your first trip.
Bd..


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Randonneur (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome. :wave:

For a first trip I would suggest somewhere fairly close to home to acclimatise yourself with your van and find out how things work and what works and what does'nt. It also won't be too far to return if you need to bail out and get something fixed.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------

